# Bottle Baby Grinding Teeth



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

DS is bottle feeding a 2-week-old goat kid. He is frisky (the goat, not the boy) and friendly and eating well, about 6 oz 3x a day plus a small sip right before bed. He is the runt of 3 and was pretty weak when we got him, but has been doing really well. He has been holding up one of his hind legs some of the time, but then I watch him scratch himself with the same leg and even put weight on it. However, I have noticed that he grinds his teeth quite a bit, especially when we go in the room where he is. No fever, no scours, no cough. Just grinding his teeth. Any ideas? Or do we just need to chill?


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd check his leg and foot over to see what's going on there, grinding teeth is often a sign of pain.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

We have checked the leg and there's no swelling, no spot that makes him flinch when we touch it, no apparent hip issue, and he can use it when he chooses to. I suspect he either had a difficult birth or was manhandled too much before we got him...but I have no evidence of that other than him holding up the leg sometimes.

It's the grinding that worries me because it does usually accompany discomfort, but I can't see what it might be. He's drinking goat milk, not formula, and has normal poo, so I don't think it is his tummy. Crazy goat...


----------



## countryK (Apr 7, 2016)

For us it's just something about boys. Our just like to grind their teeth. There is NO sign of pain discomfort etc shown for ours. They just chill and do that. 
Almost like they're chewing their cud, but just like you they were healthy and on the bottle. 
We just shrug it off now.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I notice this about bottle babies too. Sounds like he's ready to start nibbling hay and solid food.


----------

